# Pleco special requirements?



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm getting pleco, either a rubber lip or (preferably) a bristlnose. I was wondering, do they have any special requirements? I know they need places to hide and should be given food besides algae of the aquarium, but anything else? I heard they need driftwood but I'm not sure.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

plecos need driftwood to aid in digestion.very important.best to feed them just as you are turning out the lights.after all;they are primarily nocturnal creatures.my plecos are fed algae wafers,Plecocaine and a couple of other foods in rotation.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

So driftwood is a must?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

TTTT said:


> So driftwood is a must?


T: you are somehow misunderstanding IMHO.

I do not remember the size of your tank but if possible purchase 5 bristlenose fry and raise them to like 2" when you will be able to distinguish the males from the females as a pair will enjoy themselves.

Driftwood is not a must but roughage is. I feed my BN's sinking spirulina wafers several times a week. The Pleco's which require roughage are distinguished by their elongated body.

TR


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmm Jones. I hope you had a Merry Christmas and a Save New Year first of!!! 

Now the questions will start again for you lol.

In my 20 gallon tank I bought a Rubber Lip Pleco under 2 inches and I was told they only get around 5 inches in size so it would be smart to purchase another one? In my tank i have only 3 Plants and nothing else so I should place some kind of item in there so he can hide in it? 

Also I fed him some Hikari Algae Wafers last night and I did not see him eat anything from that ( i placed two medium size wafers in the water once the lights were off for about 1 hour) The shrimp loved it and were all over it but there is still some left this morning, so should I take it out or leave it in there for him? 

I really do not have any idea what he is eating. I feed my Platys Dried Bloodworms and every other i place some frozen bloodworms in the tank. The shrimp eat both the dried and frozen bloodworms, but i never see the Pleco eat. He looks healthy im just a little concerned.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Suess00 said:


> Hmm Jones. I hope you had a Merry Christmas and a Save New Year first of!!!


Same to you Chris!

Is it not odd to wearing short sleeve shirts most days this time of year.

BTW: Be thinking about me Monday night. I will be in Austin in a balcony room at the UT/ATT Center four blocks south of the Tower hoping to see the Tower in burnt orange for a bowl victory one more time (I gave my Fiesta Bowl tickets to my pharmacist). 




Suess00 said:


> In my 20 gallon tank I bought a Rubber Lip Pleco under 2 inches and I was told they only get around 5 inches in size so it would be smart to purchase another one? In my tank i have only 3 Plants and nothing else so I should place some kind of item in there so he can hide in it?


Chris: I have limited experience with several types of Pleco's and a ton of experience with Gold Nuggets, Queen Arabesques and Bristlenoses but unfortunately none whatsoever with a *Striped Rubbernose Pleco* (mcka Bull Dog Pleco).

Please check the PC page to which I have linked in order to ensure that this is the fish which you do indeed have: other particulars concerning this fish are set forth on this page also. (Please especially note the maximum ambient temperature at which this Pleco will be happy.)

Although *Shane Linder's treatise* addresses breeding additional useful information is contained therein.

I can say that all types of Pleco's with which I am familiar enjoy wood and rock holes and caves and I encourage you to provide this habitat for it.




Suess00 said:


> Also I fed him some Hikari Algae Wafers last night and I did not see him eat anything from that ( i placed two medium size wafers in the water once the lights were off for about 1 hour) The shrimp loved it and were all over it but there is still some left this morning, so should I take it out *or leave it in there* for him?
> 
> I really do not have any idea *what he is eating*. I feed my Platys Dried Bloodworms and every other i place some frozen bloodworms in the tank. The shrimp eat both the dried and frozen bloodworms, but i never see the Pleco eat. He looks healthy im just a little concerned.


The *or leave it in there* question gets back to my question concerning the filtration equipment in your 20G (which I have forgotten: please excuse me).

With respect to the *what he is eating* business the only input which I can provide is that I have a couple of Queen Arabesque Pleco's which do I not only ever see feed but really do not ever see (well maybe like once every six months or so).

You get my drift here?, ie. as long as the fish is healthy it is feeding.

IMHO purchasing another one of these fish would not be a good idea as I perceive from the PC and Shane's World information that these are very sensitive fish.

TR


----------

